# Your Police Force



## Day Release

UK Police






































































































































































































































































Armed Response Vehicles


----------



## Day Release

A heavily modified black armoured Land Rover Defender 110 used by Staffordshire Police. It features extensive modifications to the bonnet sides and roof of the vehicle, leaving room for only two small blue lights on its front bull bar.


----------



## HelloMoto163

germany

the old police cars



















the new


----------



## dennis7091

The Netherlands


----------



## Kalitos

Germany


----------



## Federicoft

Italy

Lamborghini Gallardo:


















































































And...


----------



## Ayrshireman

federicoft said:


> Italy
> Lamborghini Gallardo:


Nice to see taxpayers' money being well spent. They must be the traffic cops. :lol: 



federicoft said:


> And...


Looks like the police have spent their entire budget on the Lambo...


----------



## Day Release




----------



## Bertez

Wow, you Europeans are so lucky to have those beautiful police cars.........lexus, benz, Lamborghini........simply amazing


----------



## LtBk

Yeah. All we have are crappy American cars.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

In India, the police have usually the Mahindra Boleros, Scorpios or the damn ugly Toyota Qualises.

The Delhi Police.























































The graduation cermony




























Tourist police lol, actually not a bad idea










The Rapid Action Force



















During the terrorist attack of the Parliament 














































I think in the capital and the majpr cities, the gypsies have been phased out and replaced by qualises.


----------



## Manila-X

From Hong Kong

Asia's Finest!









































































HK Police SDU (Special Duties Unit)




























*"Bad boys, bad boys; Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do; When they come for you"*


----------



## fairladyZ

Japan


----------



## Æsahættr

Why do you need luxury vehicles as police?!

I like the UK and German police the best. I like Vans and Wagons.


----------



## Minato ku

Bertez said:


> Wow, you Europeans are so lucky to have those beautiful police cars.........lexus, benz, Lamborghini........simply amazing


 French police has small car (for american) Renault Clio, Megane, scenic, and peugeot 307.


----------



## er_juli

Guardia Civil, Spain

UAR: Unidad de Accion Rural (antiterrorist). Headquarters in mi city, Logroño 





Trafico (traffic police)

-Renault Laguna



-Peugeot 406



-Nissan



-Peugeot 807



-Citroën C5



-Motorbikes



Montaña (Mountain)





Wowwwww


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Nicux

And don't forget Italian CARABINIERI


----------



## Red aRRow

*Pakistani Motorway Police:*










*Finnish Police:*


----------



## Kalitos

New cars for the Police of Michigan


----------



## Day Release

British Police use a lot of Volvos.


----------



## Day Release




----------



## Day Release

*More British Police*


----------



## Day Release




----------



## Day Release




----------



## Ljubljana City

Slovenia - Slovenian police


----------



## Ljubljana City

Prime Minister leaving the airport




































What should we do? (idiots)


















special units



























bicycle unit









in front of US embassy


----------



## Dor. IL

*Israel*

*Israel police force*
































































































TLV police station:


----------



## slerz

oh, thy're sores.


----------



## Rocky88

*Australian police:*



































































Chrysler Cruiser









Subaru









Volvo









Mazda









Chrysler Voyager









Chrysler Grand Voyager


















Holden - most common









Holden - also most common









Ford Falcon


















Ford Territory









Impreza









oops









BMW




































ouch!!!


----------



## domin28t

Poland


























































































































Mad Max


----------



## dingyunyang179

cool


----------



## Jules




----------



## Andrew

Well it seems that it's the UK that has the widest variety of vehicles but it's definately Italy that has the coolest!! I like the recent shift from white to silver on many of the British police vehicles.


----------



## Andrew

Haha, look a little deeper and how many of those cars do the Italian police have?

TWO!! LOL

Ok, granted one probably costs that of about 10 regular cars but the two they've got are donated!!
http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazine/3200.asp?id=12551

Oh well, it's still pretty cool though, although personally I'd rather be behind the wheel of one of these:









Or even one of these:


----------



## danJonze87

i also quite like the shift to silver. Apart from the Metropolitan Police Cars. Looks very odd having a silver car with a orange and blue stripe going through it


----------



## Red aRRow

Pakistani police:


----------



## Hecago

Chicago Police



















Horse Unit



















Segway




























Marine Unit



















Contolling protesters













Say hello to Mr. Sunshine.


----------



## Hecago

Interesting fact from Wikipedia: 










Chicago police wear hats with a black and white checkered band, popularly known as the 'Sillitoe Tartan' and named after its originator, Percy J. Sillitoe, Chief Constable of Glasgow, Scotland in the 1930's. While the checkered band is a common police symbol in the United Kingdom and other countries in Europe, Chicago is the only city in the United States that has adopted it as part of their police officer uniforms. Some Pittsburgh police hats have checkered bands also, but theirs are dark blue and yellow.


----------



## Manila-X

*"Bad boys, bad boys; Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do; When they come for you"*


----------



## Red aRRow

Finnish Police:


----------



## mark1100




----------



## FREKI

*Danish Police - "Politi"* - http://www.politi.dk/en/servicemenu/home/

*Vehicles*

The new patrol vehicle:









And some of the others:

















These are used on Greenland ( but the pic is from Copenhagen )









Pictures from the arrest of an armed man



























Turkish hooligans causing trouble in Copenhagen




























*The antiterror unit is called "Aktionstyrken" AKS * 














































From another soccermatch









































From when George W. Bush visited Copenhagen
























From a murder in Rødovre 

















From a demonstration on Nørrebro

























The Danish Army does at all time support the Police with atleast two Fennec Helicopters for police work and 2-4 Sea Kings/Merlins for rescue operations


----------



## Parzival

SWEDISH POLICE FORCES FROM DIFFRENT DISTRICTS:

Federal SWAT team Nationella Insatsstyrkan hosted by the Federal Police RKP:










































*
Stockholm SWAT/piketens SK:*
















































*
MALMÖ SWAT:*
















*
OTHER POLICE PICS:*


----------



## Paddington

The German police are just downright creepy, they kind of remind me of the gestapo.


----------



## Paddington

Rocky88 said:


> *Australian police:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysler Cruiser


Australian Police use a PT Cruiser?

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

Even Michigan police wouldn't use one of those. It's practical, but kind of a toy car.

In America it's mostly Chevrolet Impalas that the police use:










The latest model:


----------



## Adamantium

*Re:*

Vancouver


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

Bosnian Police













































































































































































Bosnian and Slovenian Police Training


















I tried hard to find the cars but no luck, the Bosnian police uses the Volkswagen GTI....here is a pic I took over the summer in bosnia of the back part of the car...


----------



## Ljubljana City

Here's one of the cars of Bosnian police  It's a very famous pic :lol:


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

Ljubljana City said:


> Here's one of the cars of Bosnian police  It's a very famous pic :lol:


Yea thats hilarious, stupid idiots tho. But yea that car is old and they dont use them anymore, like I said they use the new Volkswagen GTI.


----------



## mateq

More from Poland 














































and our secret service


----------



## Ljubljana City

SaRaJeVo-City said:


> Yea thats hilarious, stupid idiots tho. But yea that car is old and they dont use them anymore, like I said they use the new Volkswagen GTI.


On the pictures you posted is a golf TDI, not GTI  And you said that škoda is an old car. You want to say that your police cars replaced all the cars of all police force at the same time? :shocked: So they bought all few thousands golfs?


----------



## niels52

The police cars from BELGIUM. If the car has an orange line on the side; it is the Federal Police. If the car has an light-blue line on the side; it is the Local Police.



































































































































































































































































































This are specific cars for the high-ways in Belgiums with extra signalisation in case of an accident or congestion:


----------



## CharlieP

mateq said:


>


# Don't blame it on the moonlight...! #


----------



## sravan2569

Indian Police forces.

Couldn't find any interesting pics so I removed them.


----------



## Pindakaas

Paddington said:


> The German police are just downright creepy, they kind of remind me of the gestapo.


 :weirdo:


----------



## Brice

Paddington said:


> The German police are just downright creepy, they kind of remind me of the gestapo.


You sound envious and nostalgic.


----------



## CampingCarl




----------



## spotila

A typical New Zealand police car:


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

Ljubljana City said:


> On the pictures you posted is a golf TDI, not GTI  And you said that škoda is an old car. You want to say that your police cars replaced all the cars of all police force at the same time? :shocked: So they bought all few thousands golfs?


A few years ago the golf 4 was the main police car, and now its the 5 which you see mostly, and 4 you see at some spots, but the skoda you can probably see in like smaller cities...so yea bigger cities pretty much replaced the skodas with VW 4 and 5.


----------

